# Honduran Red Point Cichlids



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

So ive got a pair of these Honduran Red Point Cichlids and i have 2 that have paired off. The female stays in the cave for most of the days and she pooks her head out now and then (comes out for food). The male is guarding the cave anything that comes near it it fights off. Now theres a part of the cave i cant see in and thats were she is mostly so i cant see if shes laid eggs or anything yet. My delema is that i need to move these guys to a diff. tank, Need tank for a shipment of new fish. is there going to be a problem moving them? If i move the cave and find eggs what should i do? And if theres no eggs then i should be able to move the cave and fish over to new tank and all should be fine correct. My new fish will be coming on Tues.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

fancy convicts.


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

heres a pic before i got them this is the female









Heres a short clip


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

just move the cave first and then put the adults into the new tank after you have the cave set up. they will breed again in no time if you happen to have something go wrong so i wouldnt be too worried. but try moving the cave first and the parents after. be sure the water is the same temp when moving them

my suggestion is to submerge a bucket or something the cave will fit into and slide the save into the bucket while it is full of water so that the cave and eggs are never out of the water at anytime and then put the bucket in the new tank and tip it and help take the cave out but dont let it out of the water to the air.

that should work just fine IMO

good luck

Dan


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

Hey Dan ty for the info i really apprec. it. Ill let you know how it turns out


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

great picture!!!!!!!!


----------



## importfan878 (Sep 16, 2005)

where did you get these fish?


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

i got them of a guy in maryland, i found him on craigslist


----------



## importfan878 (Sep 16, 2005)

thanks could you get me his email?


----------

